# GUIDELINES - Please read before posting.



## AnnMarie

*Erotic Weight Gain subforum:* This forum is for use by those interested in all areas of weight gain, feeding and topics directly related to those things. The forum is for positive contributions and participation. In other words, if you have nothing good to say about a topic, or constructive/related pro-topic conversation to add, then you should not be posting and any such posts will be removed or edited as appropriate. Repeat offenders may lose access to this board. 
_***Note: Any threads moved into the subforum that have argumentative/contrary/opposing posts dated 8/16/07 or prior will remain as is, but the conversation/argument/opposition in the thread is over as of that date, no new posts of that nature will be accepted.***_


----------

